# Can sumone help me outwit a good m1t cycle and good things to stack with it



## GetBig12 (Feb 7, 2005)

otha site that i have went to are complete dumbass people that dont know what there talking about. Can neone help me out about what you think is a good cycle and what to stack with m1t, and whats a good pct for me to follow i been doing alot of research so if you can help me out just tell me what you think i should do im 5'8 155 this would be my first time using m1t. Any Ideas?


----------



## redspy (Feb 7, 2005)

Read this, digest, come back and we'll talk.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=27368


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 7, 2005)

And read the M1T link in my signature.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 7, 2005)

How old are you?


----------



## Du (Feb 7, 2005)

GetBig12 said:
			
		

> otha site that i have went to are complete dumbass people that dont know what there talking about. Can neone help me out about what you think is a good cycle and what to stack with m1t, and whats a good pct for me to follow i been doing alot of research so if you can help me out just tell me what you think i should do im 5'8 155 this would be my first time using m1t. Any Ideas?


stak it wit vanadyl sulfate, mang


----------



## GetBig12 (Feb 7, 2005)

all i have to say is damn that was a whole lot reading but thx red spy what do you think i should do i like the 4ad and m1t stacked but what ur opnion and purdue power i havent had time to read yours yet but thx for the feedback plz keep helping me out


----------



## GetBig12 (Feb 7, 2005)

im 20 abut to turn 21 in march


----------



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2005)

GetBig12 said:
			
		

> im 20 abut to turn 21 in march



pretty young to be using steroids.


----------



## GetBig12 (Feb 7, 2005)

lol im srry im not a old man like you jump off my nuts if ur not goin to help me out then dont comment. All i ask for is some advise i think 21 is a good start for steroids betta then me taking them at 18


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 8, 2005)

GetBig12 said:
			
		

> lol im srry im not a old man like you jump off my nuts if ur not goin to help me out then dont comment. All i ask for is some advise i think 21 is a good start for steroids betta then me taking them at 18


Keep ur pants on bud! He didnt "jump on ur nuts", Im sure he just meant u have a lot of natural growing and gaining left to do, without AAS...But the choice is yours!


----------



## maze (Feb 8, 2005)

GetBig12,  

Make sure you get Liv.52 for your liver, they are tabs used by steroid users. And they are not expensive. I had 2 M1T cycles, in the first 1 my liver enzymes levels were messed up...but in my second I used Liv.52 and they were better (not optimal tho) ... If your family has heart problems or suffer from high cholesterol make sure that you use high levels of fish oil (10g - 15g a day) and Hawthorne berry (better if it is a concentrated liquid extract) , Taurine can be a good addition too.

Always start with 5mg because depending on the condition of your intestinal track it will utilize more of the product and 10mg can be too much for some ppl.

For a first cycle I would recommend this:

1st week:  5mg  x 1 a day , 6 liv.52 caps (2x2), 10g Fish Oil, 5g Taurine
2nd week:  5mg x 2  a day, 9 liv.52 caps (3x3), 12g Fish Oil, 5g Taurine
3rd week:  5mg x 2  a day, 9 liv.52 caps (3x3), 12g Fish Oil, 5g Taurine

All days you should take a Multivitamin, extra Calcium (citrate preffered),  150g-200g of protein a day (for your weight) and sleep well...

Your should be on your way to 165lbs-168lbs  with this cycle.


----------



## GetBig12 (Feb 8, 2005)

thx maze. but if i take the liver .52 wouldnt that just mess up the m1t or make it weak cuz isnt post to go threw the liver i was thinking of taking the liver .52 in my PCT I also heard that milk thizzle gets the job done and what do u think about 4AD stacked with m1t? And my fault robert just people always give me mess about sayin im to young but im almost 21


----------



## Du (Feb 8, 2005)

GetBig12 said:
			
		

> thx maze. but if i take the liver .52 wouldnt that just mess up the m1t or make it weak cuz isnt post to go threw the liver i was thinking of taking the liver .52 in my PCT I also heard that milk thizzle gets the job done and what do u think about 4AD stacked with m1t?


 
Yes, youre right. 

&

4ad is good w/m1t


----------



## maze (Feb 8, 2005)

If you use the Liv.53 on POST you should use it for 2x the time of cycle , so if it is 3 weeks then you should use it for 6 weeks 3x3 (9 caps a day) I have found milk thizzle to be too light for M1T,  4AD is a good addition to M1T specially because of the letargy... and is good for packing the mass ... just be aware that it enhances the androgenic effect, so place attention to gyno signs.


----------



## GetBig12 (Feb 8, 2005)

maze or anyone. Do u kno anyone that is selling nolvadex and 4AD an im goin to post my cycle lata on tonight and u guys can tell me wht should i add or take out thx for the help


----------



## bulletproof1 (Feb 8, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> stak it wit vanadyl sulfate, mang


----------



## maze (Feb 8, 2005)

I know a good and economic source for real Nolva (tablets) pm me.


----------



## Du (Feb 8, 2005)

GetBig12 said:
			
		

> maze or anyone. Do u kno anyone that is selling nolvadex and 4AD an im goin to post my cycle lata on tonight and u guys can tell me wht should i add or take out thx for the help


nolva - check my sig


----------



## GetBig12 (Feb 8, 2005)

o already did email u guys but no one answer me back and how do i not kno u guys arent scammers


----------



## maze (Feb 8, 2005)

lol , have a little bit of patience ... some of us are not 24/7 on the PC.. we need to train too


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Feb 8, 2005)

GetBig12 said:
			
		

> o already did email u guys but no one answer me back and how do i not kno u guys arent scammers



Dude, why dont you shut the fuck up and get out of here.  You come in here, give shit to the "owner" of the site, get ornery when people dont answer your question in 8 minutes and then claim we are scammers.  You obviously did no research or you wouldnt have to ask the questions you did.  Read.  We dont have time to repeat EVERYTHING for EVERYONE, that is why the stickys are there.  God damn it. God gave you TWO ears  and TWO eyes and only ONE mouth for a reason.  Shut up, read and listen.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 8, 2005)

OK, here's a tip:  take 50mg M1T with 50mg M-5AA.  Don't forget to use prune juice for PCT.

  Oh yeah, and learn what "spelling" and "grammar" are.


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 8, 2005)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> Dude, why dont you shut the fuck up and get out of here. You come in here, give shit to the "owner" of the site, get ornery when people dont answer your question in 8 minutes and then claim we are scammers. You obviously did no research or you wouldnt have to ask the questions you did. Read. We dont have time to repeat EVERYTHING for EVERYONE, that is why the stickys are there. God damn it. God gave you TWO ears and TWO eyes and only ONE mouth for a reason. Shut up, read and listen.


Uh oh, roid rage??lolol





Im playin with you of course!


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Feb 8, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Uh oh, roid rage??lolol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alright sweety. You wait until day 15 of YOUR M1T cycle.  You will be yelling at me.


----------



## redspy (Feb 8, 2005)

GetBig12 said:
			
		

> o already did email u guys but no one answer me back and how do i not kno u guys arent scammers


The reason people react so naegatively is your complete lack of research.  Check out this post which is on a similar topic:- http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=43115

It's clear this guy has done a lot of research and it posing a few questions to fine tune his M1T cycle.  As you can see people on this board offered him positive advice.


----------



## GetBig12 (Feb 8, 2005)

wow ur a fuckin dumbass i sent him a email 2 days ago and,fuck i was just asking if he was a scammer im very serious about my money so like i said once before jump off my nuts.im srry i still have mine lol if ur not goin to help me out stay out plz,and i said srry to the admin if u could read my previous post. So Shut The Fuck Up

This goes to MTN WARRIOR


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 8, 2005)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> Alright sweety. You wait until day 15 of YOUR M1T cycle. You will be yelling at me.


U would like that  WAYYY too much! 

Its great tho, before I could only blame PMS, now I can blame it on M1T...


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh great!  Now women have TWO reasons to be bitchy


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Feb 9, 2005)

GetBig12 said:
			
		

> wow ur a fuckin dumbass i sent him a email 2 days ago and,fuck i was just asking if he was a scammer im very serious about my money so like i said once before jump off my nuts.im srry i still have mine lol if ur not goin to help me out stay out plz,and i said srry to the admin if u could read my previous post. So Shut The Fuck Up
> 
> This goes to MTN WARRIOR



Dudette, until you learn to type and spell, dont try and jam anyone.  It makes you look like an ass


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 9, 2005)

Conversion Board is beginning to look very welcoming due to dumbasses like this.  I swear the only way that someone could know how to fuck with us like this is if it WERE one of us.  I think some people here are signing up for secondary accounts and just getting a rise out of us.  But then again, there are people this FUCKING STUPID out there.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 9, 2005)

hey purdue, ssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------

